# Houston, Texas OIS Q5 by PO



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Houston, Texas — The Houston Police Department released body camera footage of a deadly police shooting in southwest Houston. The shooting happened last month, in the early morning hours of May 21. The body camera footage shows 25-year-old Zaekwon Gullate approach four Houston police officers while they’re conducting a seemingly unrelated traffic stop on Bissonnet Street. At about 1:24 am HPD officers assigned to the south gestner division initiated a traffic stop in the 9400 block of bissinet. Approximately 22 minutes later while officers were interviewing the occupants of the vehicle, Zaekwon Gullate walked towards them from across the street. Sergeant Ricardo Rivera walked towards Gullate and asked "do you know them?, do you need something?". Gullate continued to approach the officers with his hands in his pockets and said "shoot me". Sergeant Rivera asked Gullate "why are you saying that?". Sergeant Rivera drew his gun and gave Gullate verbal commands to show his hands. Sergeant Rivera told Gullate to put the gun down. Other officers on the scene of the traffic stop, also gave commands to drop the gun. Gullate pointed the gun at the officers and fired. Sergeant Rivera, Officer Colby Smajstrla, Officer Ricky Mclemore and Officer Moises Alfaro discharged their duty weapons. Officers rendered first aid until Houston Fire Department paramedics arrived and transported Gullate to the Hospital, where he was pronounced deceased. A gun and a spent ammunition casing were located next to Gullate.

0:00 - Bodycam: Officer Rivera 
2:23 - Bodycam: Officer Mclemore 
2:49 - Bodycam: Officer Smajstrla 
3:49 - Bodycam: Officer Alfaro 
4:46 - Bodycam: Officer Smajstrla


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sarge is on his game, nice draw! He was also the only one equipped with a red dot.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> Sarge is on his game, nice draw! He was also the only one equipped with a red dot.


A guy I work with had one installed (He also SWAT) and now every one in the dept wants one me included !


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

A few large departments in NH (including Nashua) are transitioning to P320's with Sig Red Dots. It's the future. There are even campus PD's, including one of our members depts, using them. They have been proven, they work, and there are no decent excuses not to transition besides cost. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

As mentioned before, never have a suspect take their hands out of their pockets without first turning them away from you. If they don't listen, find cover as soon as possible because bad things are about to happen.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

RodneyFarva said:


> A guy I work with had one installed (He also SWAT) and now every one in the dept wants one me included !


I have the RMR on my duty M&P. Game changer.


----------

